

Ask HN: Getting the best out of New York in 6 weeks - STajbakhsh

Hi all,<p>I'm just graduating from university (in London, studying CS) and I'll be spending 6 weeks in New York as part of my graduate job training. I haven't been to US before and I want to make sure my free time these 6 weeks is well spent. What do you recommend? I think I might be able to pull-off one or two weekend-long travelling as well. So any ideas of things to do in NY (or another place for a weekend) to maximise my experience gain during these 6 weeks would be nice :-)<p>Thanks. S.
======
nlh
Oh the list could go on forever. I'll do my best -- but first some questions:

\-- Where (generally) are you staying? Manhattan, Brooklyn, etc. And in which
neighborhood?

\-- What are some of your interests? Are you a runner / cyclist / boxer / etc?

\-- What sort of budget will you be on?

\-- Are you into food? ("A Foodie")

Start there and I'll gladly data-dump for ya...

~~~
STajbakhsh
\-- To be honest, I'm not sure where I'm staying, haven't been told yet. I'm
assuming Manhattan or somewhere very close as that's where our office is.

\-- I like running, cycling, tennis. I'm into CS and technology so those kind
of events/meetups/hackathons (I know that depends on date, so I'll be there
mid August till end of September - 6 weeks).

\-- My budget can be adjusted, but ~$600 a week for now (to spend on
exploration. Living is covered.). I don't mind spending if it's on what I'm
enjoying or if I'm "exploring".

\-- I'm not the biggest foodie but I appreciate good food. Will probably eat
out 2-3 dinners a week, so I might as well go to good places as opposed to
winging it every night.

Thanks :-)

